# introducing



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Our new addition; BAK's Goddess Of Love - "Aphrodite"
Awesome lil pocket tri champagne bitch, everything in a show dog i could have dreamed of. so excited to show her.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

She is gorgeous Nizmo!!!

I'm excited to see her grow


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She looks great and will be a show stopper I have no doubt  Congrats!
BTW Niz is giving her the stank eye, lol how are they getting along?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Gorgeous! Congrats! She looks like she will do well in the ring! Post up her ped when you get a chance I am dying to see!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> She looks great and will be a show stopper I have no doubt  Congrats!
> BTW Niz is giving her the stank eye, lol how are they getting along?


Lol I noticed that too!!

Edit: I meant to ask in my first post; by lil pocket, you mean pocket bully? I'm just curious and trying to learn some new lingo I haven't heard


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes she is a pocket bully


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

She's so cute I want to put her in my pocket!! LOL


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Such a cutie !


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lookin good man.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful girl! Congrats


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ADORABLE!!!  I love her color.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

shes too cute!!! she a looker!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

she is beautiful!! UR going to have to put up a lot of updates on her


----------



## Nickp28 (Feb 17, 2011)

She is soooooo pretty!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pretty girl


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

didnt rehome Tiva because you couldnt have a second dog or something?? cant remember exactly..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG she is beautiful I love her, lol at Niz though I didnt even see him there till lisa pointed it out LOL he looks THRILLED


----------



## Temptation Bound Kennels (Oct 10, 2010)

wow love the look!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

what a cutie!I can't wait to see her grown.Just curious though,how is she considered a tri?I may be mistaken on what is considered a tri or maybe it's on her face where I can't see.
Could you put up a face shot for us to admire please  .She looks like she's a beauty!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks you for all the kind comments everyone!
nismo and her are getting a long well. they're still getting to know each others personality, but everything is going as well as i could have hoped. We're about read to move onto an acre so that will be a big plus for us.
there was more to sativa's RE-HOMING then what most people know. and i dont care to go into that to be honest, thats not what i made this thread for. its a very sensitive subject for us.
we have 100% support from the kennel, as should be expected with any dog you get for use. they have a really great program going and we plan on working closely with them on this girl. 
she's considered tri because she does have some blue on her ears and some on her face, it'll be more pronounced as she grows. 
once again thank you for all the comments on her, she's a really amazing bitch that im honored to have.
i'll post up peds here asap, sorry for being so late on returning the posts, its been quite busy the last week. especially now that a lot of my focus is going towards her and the show on the 14th.
i'll get some more pics too


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

heres just a couple gens
dam
Sassy - Bully Angel Kennels
sire
Cerberus - Bully Angel Kennels


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

she's adorable trev!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

She is precious! Love the tri


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

CHAMPAGNE!!! Love her! Soooo adorable -dies-


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

PerfectPit said:


> She is precious! Love the tri


thank you 


r0ckah0l1c said:


> CHAMPAGNE!!! Love her! Soooo adorable -dies-


she's a fun lil girl. im very paranoid with her lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> heres just a couple gens
> dam
> Sassy - Bully Angel Kennels
> sire
> Cerberus - Bully Angel Kennels


Loving the bottom half of her ped! Hef granddaughter! He is a gorgeous dog. Not really digging her sire's ped though.... Not too fond of Remy or anything with New Troijan but there are a lot of other nice dogs in it. Can't wait to see her grow I know you will have a lot of fun with her in the ring!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love her. I can't wait to meet her


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

she is beautifull =]


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Beautiful coloring! She's adorable!


----------



## BullyAngelKennels (May 2, 2011)

She is doing very well!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Loving the bottom half of her ped! Hef granddaughter! He is a gorgeous dog. Not really digging her sire's ped though.... Not too fond of Remy or anything with New Troijan but there are a lot of other nice dogs in it. Can't wait to see her grow I know you will have a lot of fun with her in the ring!!


she does have an awesome ped, a lot of the dogs im just learning about. i like some of the remy line dogs. her sire is just a beautiful lean dog. it was a really awesome breeding and i feel (and am sure Ashley would agree) that they are accomplishing their goals of this breeding.
thanks again! i cant wait to see her mature. now to get her ears done :/


IzzosMommy said:


> she is beautifull =]





BullyAngelKennels said:


> She is doing very well!


thank you Ashley, i think you'll be impressed with her when you see her in a couple weeks


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Pssst..... She isn't a tri, Niz lol 
I just noticed that it said that.....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah Niz I don't see tri either. Tri Markings are very prominent.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

She looks blue fawn with white markings to me. Her color will change as she grows Bump I want more pics! LOL


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

idk the ukc registered as a tri? 
we'll have more pics to post from this upcoming weekend at the show 
thanks guys!!!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

The breeder marks the color on the reg slip.All the ukc knows from the breeder when they send reg slips is # of pups and sex of pups.BTW congrats on your new bully pup hope she works out great for you.


----------



## The Pit-Girl (May 10, 2011)

That is what I thought too! That she is a blue fawn with white markings, just like mine  My friend has a champagne tri (dobi markings w/white) Beautiful dog! 

Congrats on your new pup, she is a cutie


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OK definitely not a champagne tri.... no points and dog has a black nose so definitely not a champagne tri. Honestly I am not sure the breeder knows what color any of their pups are, Niz. I see them advertise on the boards and they have terms like "buckskin tri" "ghost fawn tri" and a few of the dogs definitely do not have any points or three colors for that matter.

Colden's Carmello in a Champagne Suit is a "champagne tri"


----------

